# South Side Performance Neo-Chrome GTR Presents Vossen VF / Series



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Featured:

2010 South Side Performance GTR.






Visit The all new VF/Seriess | Vossen Wheels for more



Vossen VF / Series | VFS-2 Gloss Graphite
F: 20x10.5 | R: 20x12
Toyo Tires - 255/40/20 | 315/35/20



Performance Mods:

SSP Full Rear Wheel Drive Conversion
SSP Titan Series Catless Down Pipes
SSP Titan Series 4" Catless Y-Pipe
SSP Titan Series 4" Catback Race Exhaust
SSP V2 Front Mount Inter-cooler
SSP Teflon Throttle Body Spacers
SSP Lower Teflon Intake Plenum Spacers
SSP Top Teflon Intake Plenum Spacers
Kaizen Tuning Sakura Performance Intake Package
Kaizen Tuning Sakura Performance UPIC Pipes
Kaizen Tuning Sakura Performance UPIC Pipes
Tial 44mm BOV's
FIC 1000 cc fuel injectors
Cobb Access Port w/TCM features
Horse Power Logic Custom Tune by Jack Cecil
605 rwhp/598 rwtq - Mustang Dyno



Transmission Mods:

SSP Front Mount Transmission Cooler
SSP Deep Transmission Pan
SSP Pro Gold Transmission Fluid
SSP Upgraded Transmission Pan Filter
SSP Secondary Lifetime Transmission Filter
SSP Forward Drive Gear Lock
SSP Rear Drive Gear Lock
SSP Rear Main Shaft Gear Lock
SSP 800 HP Clutch Package
SSP Upgraded Transmission Pan Magnets
SSP Lifetime Clutch A Seal
SSP Upgraded Viton Clutch B Seal
SSP upgraded Viton Main Shaft Seals
Pfitzner Performance PPG Upgraded 1st gear/main shaft
SSP Lazer Welded Clutch Baskets



Visual Mods:

Pearls and Pigments.com Neo-Chrome Plasti Dip Paint job
SSP GT-R Exhaust guards
Seibon GT Style Dry Carbon Hood
Speed for Sale Dry Carbon Engine Cover
Speed for Sale Dry Carbon Fender Vents
Speed for Sale Dry Carbon Cowl Cover
Speed for Sale Dry Carbon Coolant Overlow Cover
APR Performance Carbon Front splitter w/brake ducting
APR Performance GTC 500 Carbon Fiber Rear Spoiler
Custom 2 Tone Suede Rear Seats
Takata 5 Point Harnesses
Takata Harness Pads
Twin Stillen front Canards
Samco radiator hose kit
Beatrush Front tow hook
Rexpeed Carbon Radio Overlay
Rexpeed Carbon Mirror Covers
Nissan Dry Carbon CD Overlay
Impressive Motorsports Custom 4 Point Roll Cage
Spec V Nissan Carbon Fiber Floor Mats
35% Tint all the way around



Brakes and Suspension:

Deka/Nitron - 5+ Way Race suspension w/external Res.
Top Secret 400 mm F/R Two Piece Rotors
Whiteline - Front sway bar
Whiteline - Rear sway bar
Whiteline - Adjustable Front End links
Whiteline - Adjustable Rear End links
Whiteline - Anti Lift Kit
Whiteline - Front Upper control Arm bushings
SPL - Adjustable rear control arms
SPL - Adjustable front control arms
SPL - Adjustable tow arms
Race Alignment by: CVT Designs
Forged Performance Stainless Braided Brake lines
Carbotech XP-16 Race pads F/R
Motul BRF-600 Brake Fluid


​


----------

